
NIST demonstrates 'universal' programmable quantum processor - Anon84
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/11/15/nist.demonstrates.universal.programmable.quantum.processor?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+eScienceNews%2Fpopular+%28e%21+Science+News+-+Popular%29
======
jacquesm
What a pity this won't be FP, it's really interesting stuff. Thanks for the
post anyway...

